# Simplicity 38" 14hp B&S won't start



## Smitty69 (9 mo ago)

Hi all. New here. I've got an old (1997?) Simplity Regent with a single cylinder OHV 14hp Briggs and Stratton engine. When I tried to start it this spring, it wouldn't turn over all the way. Battery was new last year, kept inside all winter and charged before installing this spring. Even jumped my boat battery on it. Turns over to the point of compression then struggles to get past that, then turns over to that point again. Turns over freely when plug is removed. I love this little mower. It's the perfect size for my smallish yard, and my knees don't like my push mower. Any ideas anyone? Thank in advance!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You possibly need to adjust the tappets/valve clearance to allow the valve lifter on the camshaft to work, if adjustment doesn't fix your problem, then the automatic valve lifter on the camshaft has failed.


----------



## Smitty69 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for responding. I've tweaked on the valves a bit. Not sure of the exact clearance on this engine. Riveted tag is missing. I wasn't aware of the automatic valve lifter. After seeing your post I looked it up. The engine is hard to turn by hand even with the spark plug out. Is that a symptom of the auto valve lifter?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Post #1 you say the engine is easy to turn over by hand with the plug out and Post #3 it is hard to turn over with the plug out, which one do I take as fact, the engine will be a little easier to turn over with the plug out because of no compression resistance, the valve clearances have to be right on for the lifter to work.

We need the engine model and code to find the clearances for the lifters, when you adjust the clearances, bring the flywheel to TDC compression stroke and then roll the flywheel a little more forward to bring the cam follower off of the lifter.

This engine ever been allowed to run low on oil at all?, just asking to check routine maintenance on the engine.


----------



## Smitty69 (9 mo ago)

In the first post, I meant it spins freely using the starter. Other post, it is harder to turn by hand than some others I have adjusted valves on. Have to use 2 hands. Oil has been changed regularly and kept full since I've had it, nearly 7 years. The engine tag that's supposed to be riveted on the top is missing. The rivets are there, tag is gone. Would the numbers be stamped on the engine anywhere else?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The model, type and code are not stamped on the cowl above the spark plug?.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Smitty69 said:


> In the first post, I meant it spins freely using the starter. Other post, it is harder to turn by hand than some others I have adjusted valves on. Have to use 2 hands. Oil has been changed regularly and kept full since I've had it, nearly 7 years. The engine tag that's supposed to be riveted on the top is missing. The rivets are there, tag is gone. Would the numbers be stamped on the engine anywhere else?


On an OHV Briggs the model ID is usually stamped into the rocker cover. It may be upside down where you can't see it. OHV Briggs run between .003 - .008 on the valve adjustment, most are .004 - .006.... If you can't find the model #, it's safe to set them both at .005. Aluminum is the intake push rod, steel is the exhaust.

Be sure to roll the flywheel 2"-3" past TDC when you set the valves, that way you're off the compression release mechanism. If you set it at the exact TDC, the compression release balls in the cam lobes are activated up and your actual valve clearance setting is + .003..... If you are setting them at anything bigger than .005, now you're already over the .008 limit for the compression release to work properly. Here's a picture to help you understand the compression release system. Notice the the little balls on the cam lobes? They lift the tappets and additional .003" to relieve compression to make starting easier. The picture is of a V-twin cam, yours only has one set of lobes.


----------



## Smitty69 (9 mo ago)

Thank you for your response! The numbers aren't on the valve cover, but I'm anxious to try your advice. I need to get this fixed. There isn't a good shop in town. I'll post back my findings. Thanks again.


----------



## Smitty69 (9 mo ago)

Thank you Bob Driver. Set them to .005 and it ran fine. I guess I wasn't going far enough to get past the compression release. What I've always done before was put a screwdriver on the piston and go 1/4" past tdc. I guess that wasn't far enough for this engine. I appreciate your information!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Smitty69 (9 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I got my mower fixed and learned something in the process.


----------

